# More Driverless Tractors.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Trailblazing Indiana farmer.....AgWeb. Pretty cool video.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/indiana-farmer-blazes-trail-to-driverless-tractors/


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Good article. I always wondered in an orchard setting where you still always drive in the same spot if you could use autoguidance. Problem is gps and trees do not mix. Underground burried wire of sorts? I have a few projects this year i intend to use a raspberry pi on and learn more about it. This is the future. Come to the idea is dont wait for someone to make it becuase it will never happen


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm thinking the same thing. Might as well get licensed/certified to work on this stuff. Service rates should be approaching 120 per hour plus to work on these.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had to laugh a few times....he can't afford to hire people yet he farms how much land and has how much equipment? It's definately the future of ag/retail/construction/food services as it already is in manufacturing.....but just what the hell are we gonna do? Get fat and happy? Idk....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> I'm thinking the same thing. Might as well get licensed/certified to work on this stuff. Service rates should be approaching 120 per hour plus to work on these.


Its already $125 an hour to work on anything here.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting. I have seen Kyler Laird post on agtalk before. Nice to hear the back story.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Very interesting and quite frankly learning just a little bit about your basic GPS I'm not surprised to see this would work. I'd be a bit uncomfortable with some of these 22 acre Fields I have completely surrounded by Housing Development. if something went wrong there to be a bit messy.. and then up until this last Dairy dilemma you still have the Amish farming with horses.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

. It'll probably turn out to be just like cattle ,Hogs ,Dairy and chickens. When the new stuff comes out with all this technology that makes you more efficient then all the other farmers it's just a matter of time till the people that buy the product want to buy only product from the people who have this new technology. Then of course they make you almost look like a criminal for even attempting to farm without it , and knowing you can't afford it with your size operation, your days are numbered.


----------

